# Heinous crime scene photo (Extremely Graphic)



## Browtine (May 29, 2009)

A well known celebrity was found disemboweled and hanging on a post with his fist shoved into his mouth this past Wednesday in my zone. Warning, this picture is extremely shocking and graphic. Parental discretion is advised... I'm sure most parents won't want their children to see this. Some adults will never be the same after viewing it. 

You've been warned!




















































 I did really find this just as it was shot in my zone while working Wednesday.


----------



## Hoss (May 29, 2009)

Just give me a heart attack and get it over with.  Thread titles like that'll do it.

No way to treat a celebrity.

Hoss


----------



## Browtine (May 29, 2009)

Hoss said:


> Just give me a heart attack and get it over with.  Thread titles like that'll do it.
> 
> No way to treat a celebrity.
> 
> Hoss



  Yeah, I've moderated so I know what it's like to see a title like that on a family oriented forum. Sorry to shock your heart like that...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2009)

Looks like he crossed the Mafia......


----------



## Browtine (May 29, 2009)

scooter1 said:


> Looks like he crossed the Mafia......


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 30, 2009)

today's letter is  H "H" is for  HOMICIDE!!!
man that cracked me up !!!


----------



## Crickett (May 30, 2009)

Poor Elmo. My 2 year old would be very upset if he saw that.


----------



## Browtine (May 30, 2009)

Crickett said:


> Poor Elmo. My 2 year old would be very upset if he saw that.



So would my 22 month old daughter.


----------



## dawg2 (May 30, 2009)

Somebody popped him with a scattergun. LMBO!


----------



## chinquapin (May 30, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> today's letter is  H "H" is for  HOMICIDE!!!
> man that cracked me up !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (May 30, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> today's letter is  H "H" is for  HOMICIDE!!!
> man that cracked me up !!!





No doubt where you spend your TV viewing time

That's a funny pic right there.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 31, 2009)

That don't tickle


----------



## boneboy96 (May 31, 2009)

Man...I was thinking I would need to pull this thread fast...  great way to start the day...


----------



## Browtine (May 31, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> Man...I was thinking I would need to pull this thread fast...  great way to start the day...



That's two of you moderatin'/Admin types that have admitted that it got their blood pumpin'... Wonder how many raced in here ready to delete, but didn't post admitting it...


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jun 4, 2009)

FERAL ONE said:


> today's letter is  H "H" is for  HOMICIDE!!!
> man that cracked me up !!!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2009)

Great job, Browtine. Way to keep these guys on their toes...


----------



## SarahFair (Jun 4, 2009)

ha ha 
cute.

Im not a big fan of elmo. Really none of them on the street,
cept big bird. The rest just freak me out..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2009)

SarahFair said:


> ha ha
> cute.
> 
> Im not a big fan of elmo. Really none of them on the street,
> cept big bird. The rest just freak me out..



You oughta see Big Bird on tha nekkid twista mat.


----------

